# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Nikolet Vasia dhe Shpresa Beqiri, hapin ekspozitë në Las Vegas

## Davius

Të shtunën në mbrëmje në mjediset e Qendrës së Shfaqjeve të Artit (Performing Arts Center) të Universitetit të Nevadës në Las Vegas u hap ekspozita e piktorëve Shpresa Beqiri dhe Nikolet Vasia. Artistët shqiptarë janë paraqitur me nga 9 punime secili, kryesisht kompozime dhe portrete.

Bashkëorganizatori i kësaj veprimtarie, Pirro Dollani, thote se "veprat e dy artistëve të njohur nga Durrësi janë ekspozuar ne hollin e Sallës së Koncerteve të kësaj Qendre dhe përurimi i saj koinçidoi me koncertin e orkestrës 'The Symphonica Toscanin', të drejtuar nga dirigjenti i shquar Lorin Mazel". Dollani tha se "që në mbrëmjen e parë, ekspozita u ndoq prej afro 2 mijë shikuesve".

Sipas të njëjtit burim, kjo është ekspozita e parë e artistëve shqiptarë në "campusin" e universitetit të Nevadës ku studiojnë afro 30 mijë studentë. Ekspozita do të qëndrojë e hapur deri më 10 prill të këtij viti dhe parashikohet që ajo të ndiqet nga më shumë se 70 mijë shikues. Organizatori Dollani tha se "piktorët bashkëshortë nga Durrësi nga 1-10 prill do të zhvillojnë një cikël bisedash me studentë të degës së pikturës së këtij Universiteti mbi krijimtarinë e tyre dhe mbi ecurinë e arteve figurative në Shqipëri".

----------


## RTP

Kam pas rastin te jem i ftuar ne shtepin e katyre dy artisteve .Jo vetem qe jane artise te mrekullueshem,po jane edhe njerez me zemer floriri...


paqin suksese shume
me shume respekt
rtp_ja

----------


## RTP



----------


## Brari

suksese durrsit ne nevada..

me lan durrsin me shku ne nevad.. kulmi..

e mer dull cbo fukaralliku yt ala..

----------


## AUTODESIGNER

i uroj sa me shume suksese te metejshme proferosit tim te dashur , te madhit  Nikolet Vasias  !
kam pas shansin dhe nderin e madh te jem nje prej nxenesve te tij . 

i uroj fat lumturi e sa me shum suksese ne fushen e artit 

me respekt 
nga nxenesi i tij  
Endri Lejla 
(nga Shkozeti-DR)

----------

